# Lure Tamer



## Jim

PLEASE READ THIS FIRST! https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=79

This will be the first of many member reviews...hopefully. What I have here is a product called a lure tamer. All this does is protect the lure while you are not fishing from snagging you, your carpet, someone else, and most importantly scratching your rod. Lets face it, Rods are really getting up there in price, and the last thing you want is to scratch the rods finish because of a lure that is attached to the hook keeper. 

I purchased a 5 pack. This includes 1 Large, 2 Medium, and 2 Small. 

Manufacturers website: https://www.luretamer.com/

Likes and dislikes is what I want, Thats it. You then keep it. If allot of people like it, I will approach the seller that sold it to me to see if we can do a group buy.

***PLEASE DO NOT TAKE THE PRODUCT IF YOU DO NOT PLAN ON DOING THE REVIEW***

I need 5 members....please specify size you want (first come first serve),
PM me your address, then you keep it.


----------



## Anonymous

I would like to review the med size one if I could.


----------



## Icefisher15

I would love to be a tester and would deffinetely love to see this part of the forum turn into a great sucess and to be filled with great thoughts and reviews. I would like to review the large one if possible. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Jim

Bryce gets a medium.
Icefisher15 gets the large.

1 medium and 2 small left.


----------



## Jim

Splash gets the last medium!

2 small left!


----------



## Anonymous

I want the large one
D.R.


----------



## Jim

D.R. said:


> I want the large one
> D.R.



Sorry D.R.
Large one spoken for....You can have one of the small ones (It will hold a Jig perfectly :wink: )


----------



## Jim

1 small left!


----------



## Anonymous

I will take it.

thanks.

D.R.


----------



## Jim

Ok guys,
Packages are ready and will be sent Tuesday Feb 20, 2007.

Happy Reviewing! \/


----------



## Jim

Icefisher15 got the large.
Splash and Bryce got the mediums.
D.R. will be testing a small one.

There is 1 small still up for grabs guys!


----------



## Jim

Everyone who signed up should have gotten it by now.

I know D.R. Got his and he lives furthest away!  

Let me know if you have not received your package yet!

*There is still 1 small Lure Tamers up for review!*

I can review it myself, but I would rather another member do it!


----------



## Anonymous

I have not got mine yet.  Maybe it will be in the mail today.


----------



## Icefisher15

yah same here, im sure it will be here soon though.


----------



## Icefisher15

Have recieved mine today, so far by just playing with it I really think it will work well. Later on I will write up a little review.


----------



## Anonymous

got mine too \/


----------



## marshbass

I got my lure tamer Friday and used it Saturday.....great idea! It keeps those treble hooks out of the way 'big time'. marshbass[/b]


----------



## Jim

This ebay store sells the 5 pack for $10. That is a great deal. He is actually who I purchased the review ones from.

https://stores.ebay.com/Dougs-Tackle-and-More


----------



## Anonymous

Jimmy,

I modified the plastic hook hanger and it know fits the hook hanger on the rods :lol: 

D.R.


----------



## Jim

*Bryce Wrote:*

I have been using it for about two weeks now and I have to say this product gets a thumbs up from me. 

PROS: 
I put it on a rod with a crank bait and tossed it in my truck. It was nice not having to worry about hooks getting into my seats or getting stuck on other things. 
It was also nice to not have to worry about my rod or bait being scratched up by one another. 

CONS: 
The only problem I had with the lure tamer was it was a little tough to open. I adjusted it with hot water but then it got to loose and popped open on its own. I put it back to tighter and lived with it. 

I would say all in all this is a good purchase. It will keep the hooks out of your boat carpet or seats and will protect those expensive rods or baits. 
I plan on ordering a few more to outfit all my rods.


----------



## Jim

Since i kept the lat small one I decided to review it myself 

I agree 100 percent with what Bryce said. If I play with the Lure Tamer a little more I might be able to truly make it a one hand pop open operation. 

PROS: 
Built Solid 
Excellent design concept. (holds the lure and line perfectly) 
Love the hanger since I dont have to worry about putting it through the hook hanger or guides. I just attach it right to the reel handle. 

CONS: 
None I have identified yet (Remember Im still frozen over here). I dont anticipate any issues with it, But if so I will update here. 

This one is a no brainer...If your like me who notices every tiny scratch on your rods and reels, this is worth the investment. All you really need is one for each of your setups and you never have to worry about Snags again.


----------



## Jim

*DR Wrote:*

I agree with Bryce to a point. 

Pros: The hooks stay out of the way. 


Cons: Hard to open, and their is no place to hang big plastic hook. I want put it in one of the eyes and I want hook it on a reel. The hook keepers are to small. 

So, what to do from here with it? Fill it full of candy, hang it, and hit it with a stick? 

D.R.

*And then he wrote:*

I put a short loop of line on the plastic hook. Problem solved. I am using it on a Kistler 69APC so it works out fine with the hook hanger that is on the rod. 

D.R.


----------



## Jim

*ICEFISHER15 Wrote:*

Pros-The pole with the lure tamer on it does not get all tangled up in a mess with all of the other rods thrown in the back of the truck. Don't have the worry of three sets of big trebles slicing up my rod. Holds rather big lures, big Super Spooks, big jerkbaits,etc. Seems strong, doesnt feel that it will shatter into pieces if stepped on. 

Cons- Will have to use this more then the couple times ive tried it out, maybe one is that it wont hold big propped baits since the props are too wide, such as the wounded zara spook. 

I plan on getting more of these to cover each outfit, its a good product in my eyes and should deffinetely save many disasters from occuring in the truck.


----------



## marshbass

Have used the small lure tamer for 5 weeks and really like it....keeps those trebel hooks out of everything.....marshbass


----------



## Waterwings

An older post (Feb 07) but I'll add mytwo cents worth: I have a set of the LureTamers and use them all the time. Great product, especially when I'm just fishing from the bank and transporting my rods in the pickup bed, or in the backseat occasionally. The LureTamers keep the hooks from snagging the seats,clothing, etc., plus while the rods are in storage in the garage rack, I dont have to worry about my grandkids getting snagged if they're near the rods, due to the LureTamers.  . A functional product!

Updated post with pic 1-25-08:


----------



## Derek777

i have quite a few of these, and they work pretty well. i use them on my crankbait and jerkbait rods while im in transit. theyre a touch tough to open esp if its cold out and the plastic is stiff. 
i dont like the plastic hanger. i have nice rods and reels, and i dont like having anything hang on them, esp on the handle and top of the reel, and very esp not on any of the guides. 
i dont use them while im on my boat though, as they catch wind and tend to slap at my rod, no matter how i have it mounted, and i like the finish of my rods to stay as nice as possible.


----------



## little anth

sweet sound great


----------

